# Chlorophyll



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

My girl is in heat and my boy is driving me nuts with the constant whining and barking. I found out that you can give the female chlorophyll and apparently it helps a lot with masking her smell and makes things more sane for the boys. 

Has any one tried this? I'm wondering about dosage. I bought a liquid form that states 150mg of Chlorophyll per tablespoon and recommends that 2x day for adults (humans). She's a 50lb Dutchie so I'm thinking half of that 2x day.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I wouldn't know about chlorophyll, I did try out,, is it ACP, or ATP can't remember at the minute, on a dog to try and calm him down a bit whilst my bitch was in heat. He passed out a couple of times, but each time he came round, was straight back on it again, so couldn't recommend that either Lol.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I tried it at the behest of someone who swore it worked - the females had nice green stools and fresh breath but there was no real fooling the fellas with it. Alluring and only slightly less alluring - there is not alot of difference...

Bark collar and complete separation in different yards works alot better


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> Alluring and only slightly less alluring ....



:lol: :lol: :lol:

I found this: 

_This is not a solution! Male dogs may still want to mate; chlorophyll will only mask the smell a bit. Expect odd green stools after administering chlorophyll._

http://www.wyajax.com


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> I tried it at the behest of someone who swore it worked - the females had nice green stools and fresh breath but there was no real fooling the fellas with it. Alluring and only slightly less alluring - there is not alot of difference...
> 
> Bark collar and complete separation in different yards works alot better


Don't really have the option to separate them in the house effectively enough and it would be more of a hassle for me. I don't want to put a bark collar on him. Worst case scenario if he gets too annoying I will board him. Tried having them in separate rooms two nights ago and he wouldn't shut up all night. Last night I had them in their usual crates in the same room and while he still woke up barking a few times it wasn't nearly as bad. Even if this stuff just takes the edge off it will make things more bearable.


----------



## Jason Davis (Oct 12, 2009)

Marta Wajngarten said:


> My girl is in heat and my boy is driving me nuts with the constant whining and barking. I found out that you can give the female chlorophyll and apparently it helps a lot with masking her smell and makes things more sane for the boys.
> 
> Has any one tried this? I'm wondering about dosage. I bought a liquid form that states 150mg of Chlorophyll per tablespoon and recommends that 2x day for adults (humans). She's a 50lb Dutchie so I'm thinking half of that 2x day.



Tie her outside to a tree. That's what all the people in Waterbury do.....


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I should have never looked at this thread, once they find out my GF is missing, and traces of chloroform, I could be in trouble...

I would never leave a male and female in the same area, when crated..unless I had heavy duty dog boxes...

someone I know recently had an accidental breeding, her male broke out of his crate, and released the bitch too...neither dog ever showed signs of being able to escape the crates before...or even trying really...

I have had dogs chew through steel covered doors, and had one chew through both sides of a finished wall to get to bitches...

Even a dog that never tried to break out of a crate, can surprise you...that call to him can be pretty fierce..

If you do not want a litter, I would definitely separate them, even if crated...or board him offsite...

just my .02


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Marta Wajngarten said:


> Don't really have the option to separate them in the house effectively enough and it would be more of a hassle for me. I don't want to put a bark collar on him. Worst case scenario if he gets too annoying I will board him. Tried having them in separate rooms two nights ago and he wouldn't shut up all night. Last night I had them in their usual crates in the same room and while he still woke up barking a few times it wasn't nearly as bad. Even if this stuff just takes the edge off it will make things more bearable.


Believe me...it will get annoying. First time with a bitch in heat and a male around by any chance ?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> I would never leave a male and female in the same area, when crated .. I would definitely separate them, even if crated...or board him offsite...


I _totally_ agree.

This is definitely one of the responsibilities that come with having intact dogs.

And all of those seemingly impossible scenarios happen. They are not even particularly uncommon, IMO.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

i would board him . easier on him for sure


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> I should have never looked at this thread, once they find out my GF is missing, and traces of chloroform, I could be in trouble...
> 
> I would never leave a male and female in the same area, when crated..unless I had heavy duty dog boxes...
> 
> ...



Good point.. I haven't seen any signs of him ever trying to get out or even be capable of busting out (he barely scratches at the crate door, his usual method of choice is just to scream and whine) but this isn't the usual circumstance. They're back to separate rooms at night. 

If I send him away, when is it "safe" for him to come home?

Maggie, yes. I've had intact dogs before but never a male and female at the same time while the female was in heat. 


..What would people of Waterbury do... does have a nice ring to it


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I had the mildest mannered female ever pull a window out of a frame of my house to break out and mingle with the neighbours loose German Shepherd - hence my big rather useless German Shpherd X Husky....it's not always the males that are the breakout artists or instigators! I wouldn't trust crates to keep any two dogs that want to mingle from getting together or damaging themselves in the process. I crate my females in the house or keep them in a totally separate yard(separeted with electric fencing and wire fencing) when the females are in season - and the males are still totally aware of where the girls are.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

This is one reason I always found it amusing why some sports require females in heat to trial last or not at all. Pretty sure they can smell the girls whether they've been on the field or up in the crate in the parking lot...

Lynn, which one is your husky/GSD mix? As useless as a few of them are, they are almost always gorgeous. ;-) You can make me a non-useless husky/Malinois any time.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Smiley is the GSD X Husky - he was a good, albeit slow sleddog and too aggressive with strangers to take him out among the general public. He is a good foot-warmer and in charge of truck security now...


----------

